# So about shaving my chest and stomach.



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Yeah, so I shave my chest and stomach but I don't fully shave my pits, like I only trim them up. I tried shaving my pits totally once, but the few stubby strong *** hairs remain and then they rub up underneath my upper arm and it feels weird. Also, a fully shaved arm pit looks weird on me, a little hair looks decent enough. 

Also, when I shave my chest, I can't get too close or go over the same parts very much because it will cut up my sensitive skin, also I'm a freakin albino (for real) man and any irritation to my skin that leaves red marks really stands out. So I have to be extra careful. 

How does waxing the chest work? I'm not going to buy a wax kit at a store or anything because that would be embarrassing, but like ordering online? It has to be easier than shaving my chest once a week. I've read that irritation may actually be worse! The shave is apparently much closer because it lifts the hairs from the root, like baby smooth. I use a mach-3 razor btw. Any tips? 

It isn't so much I have any visible hair spots, but in some areas like 4 days later it feels a little rough from the stubble. 

edit: I just noticed this is my 1,000 post! I'm a veteran now! What an epic post it is! :lol You people better recognize! :embarrassing


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

OUCH! One time in college, my girlfriend who was hot and had undue influence over me, convinced me to shave from my waist to my knees. I've never experienced so much pain when it grew back. It was like my pants were lined with staples, the sharp industrial kind. But it was nice for a couple days.  She's the same gf who said she'd give me 100 bucks if ate cat food.........she only gave me 20!!?? WTF?


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

:lol that would be kind of dangerous shaving around your privates though...wouldn't it?


----------



## Gabriellabos (Jun 26, 2007)

ok, I'll give you a female perspective... LOL Shaving actually only gets the hair from the skin level, which is why it grows back the next day, as opposed to waxing, which gets hair from the roots. It actually doesn't hurt much at all. (But I have a high pain tolerance, lol...) and if you keep waxing, hair actually grows back less frequently, thinner, and slower. If you're going to try waxing, since you said you're albino.... I would try a professional wax first, just to make sure it's done correctly and you don't damage your skin. And don't be scared to go.... remember...they've it ALL!!! LOL. So, uuum, fun topic, hate to leave so soon, have a nice day! LOL

Oh and Good luck!


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

Just don't use Nair for Men!! I tried that as an experiment about 2 weeks ago. You rub all this cream all over your body, wait like 10 minutes, and it is supposed to wash off your body hair. Yeah, well it washes off some of it so you look ridiculous! Not to mention it doesn't really uproot the hair either so it's no better than shaving.


----------



## Mayflower 2000 (Nov 11, 2003)

is waxing rough on the skin?
I wish I could wax my facial hair  its UGGHH so irritating.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

I don't have any experience in waxing so I only go by things I see online. Mixed reviews. Some claim waxing causes more skin irritation others not so much. Also, I don't think you can wax your face because the beard and hairs rooted in a man's face are very strong. It would make things easier though. 

I don't think I would feel comfortable going to a place to get a professional wax job. :lol That probably means I would also have to let my chest hair grow out. I could maybe be extra careful and shave twice a week? Smooth as a baby's ***? Heh, or just order a good waxing kit? Avoid Nair for men. Check!


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

I don't shave anything except trim down below. Why tho? i have no clue cause it's not like i have a g/f to check the goods, savvy? Chest wise tho i'm pretty hairless :stu I should have a natural fur coat being italian and all.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

I don't have sex, either, but I still trim my pubes. I don't like having curls above my junk. I've been shaving my balls, too, because the whole Yoda head thing down there is just ugly. Not that the whole male penis/balls thing isn't ugly altogether.. but just in case I happen to have my genitals exposed to a girl anytime soon, which most likely won't happen and I'm fine with that, you've got to be safe. The fact that it probably won't happen is why I do a half-assed job.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

:um
Why the hell did I have to click on this thread?


----------



## Mayflower 2000 (Nov 11, 2003)

*Re: re: So about shaving my chest and stomach.*



SilentProphet said:


> I don't shave anything except trim down below. Why tho? i have no clue cause it's not like i have a g/f to check the goods, savvy? Chest wise tho i'm pretty hairless :stu I should have a natural fur coat being italian and all.


Personally body hair feels kinda gross and annoying to me. That extra heat, sweaty, blah blah. And mm it feels so good to wash smooth shaved skin  
Yes I'm strange, I know.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

LOL why did you qoute me tho? I just keep it trimmed just in case :sigh


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Lonelyguy said:


> :um
> Why the hell did I have to click on this thread?


:ditto


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

It was probably curiosity. Oh, that wasn't actually a question.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

I shave my sack, and can't imagine the horrible pain that waxing would cause. :afr 

oh wait, the subject was chest and stomach.. yeah, I've done that too just for fun, but it itches too much and I get ingrown hairs (I'm not even that hairy to begin with). Plus, chest stubble looks stupid.

Why not just leave it alone? Guys are supposed to be hairy.


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

This thread gives me the giggles.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

just shave it every two days like you said. i shave mine 2-3 times a week. its hard to hit the entire legs though. i would appreciate any advice on that because i sometimes leave some on my hamstrings and calves (also doesnt help that i have poor vision and cant take my glasses in the shower with me)


----------



## Mayflower 2000 (Nov 11, 2003)

*Re: re: So about shaving my chest and stomach.*



SilentProphet said:


> LOL why did you qoute me tho? I just keep it trimmed just in case :sigh


Ohh I was just relating with the topic of "why do it when you dont have a partner" sorta thing


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I like my man to have a thick patch of chest hair, like carpet.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Inturmal said:


> I shave my sack


 :lol Quality.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Did you ever see "The 40-Year-Old Virgin"? If you did you likely remember a funny scene in which the lead character (who's hairy as an ape) attempts to get his chest waxed.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: re: So about shaving my chest and stomach.*



Gumaro said:


> its hard to hit the entire legs though. i would appreciate any advice on that because i sometimes leave some on my hamstrings and calves


You get better with practice. I usually just go over the problem areas more than once to be sure I get all of the hair. I also press the razor harder against more difficult areas.


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

i tried shaving my chest once. i didnt like it. i did it cause i thought it would make my pecs look more defined, it didnt really, it just looked odd (to me). I dont have that much hair on my chest anyways, just a lil patch thats not thick. I have a happy trail too, but im not shaving that. I've been told its sexy. Actually, my whole groin area is pretty hawt, i have that V shaped indentation and the happy trail acts as a guided path, sort of like the yellow brick road. cept mines more like a dark-haired road. but yeah, if there was a world competition for "best groin" i would definately rank within the top 2 billion. easily. 

so yeah, my upper body doesnt need shaving cause im not hairy. my legs, however, are a different story. My ankles/shins could easily be mistaken for a werewolf's, but as you keep moving up you notice hair becoming more and more sparse, untill finally you meet my bald, smooth, baby ***. hmm...actually i take that back, its a bit fuzzy. doesnt look hairy at all tho.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Damn...nice description.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: re: So about shaving my chest and stomach.*



UltraShy said:


> Did you ever see "The 40-Year-Old Virgin"? If you did you likely remember a funny scene in which the lead character (who's hairy as an ape) attempts to get his chest waxed.


Of course! "KELLY CLARKSON!"


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I'm hairy high and low and I can't imagine why all of you are shaving your whole body. Thanks for sharing the NAIR story, haha. I'm having this vision of hairless men sitting around their computers and it's weird. I think the only place I would like to cut down on the hair is my back, oh, and my ears. How annoying! Men with patches of fur growing out of their ears, get a razor fer gods sake.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Why shave it?


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

^ because hair is disgusting


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Gumaro said:


> ^ because hair is disgusting


 :agree


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

:ditto

There's nothing sexier than chest hairs popping out the collar of your shirt.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

I wish i could grow mine out. I'd put it in a ponystail and let it hang out the top of my shirt. Girls would like that right?

actually most guys like to shave their chest who are into bodybuilding, like Gumaro, it helps let people see your ab, or pectoral indents. Makes you more aerodynamic.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I don't know. I've not heard too often of guys shaving their chests unless they're into bodybuilding or they're lifeguards or something. It doesn't seem that big a deal to me. It sounds like it would require a lot of work to keep it that way, as well.


----------



## darkangel (Apr 19, 2005)

I don't like hairless men... Just putting that out there. lol 

I've done the waxing thing, and yeah it does hurt. But once you get going, you get used to it. The skin is all red right afterwards but that fades. If you do a good job, you're as smooth as a baby. 
I actually made a video of my reaction to the very first wax strip on my leg. *wince*


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

No waxing for me. I couldn't take the pain. I'll stick to shaving/trimming.
I wish I could have laser hair removal and never have to deal with it.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Darkangel, if you dig hair, I'm your huckleberry, 

My brother used this lawyer who he called "TWO-BEARD". He actually had a regular beard, and his chest hair was so long he ponytailed it and it hung out the top of his shirt. That's weird, right?!


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

barnabas said:


> This thread gives me the giggles.


 :yes


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

What's the deal with men shaving their body hair? Don't you like being a man? And shaving the sack... ouch.

I'm hairy and I look sexy anyway. In fact if you want to see my half-naked hairy body check back on my photo I posted a while ago here on SAS. The one with me drinking beer on the beach, craning my neck back in order to get every last drop.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Oh yeah, very manly. I think I said that when I saw your pic. haha


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

If hair is a sign of being a man, why do women have to shave their legs? :um 

I'm hairy and I hate it. I joke to my friends sometimes saying that whenever I get enough money, I intend to have all the unwanted hair on my body lasered off. If I had the money, I'd actually get it done. Torso hair is obtrusive and ugly (and it serves no purpose), IMO.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

im never gonna let myself have a hairy chest, ill glady use lasers


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Noca said:


> im never gonna let myself have a hairy chest, ill glady use lasers


I have I guess a pretty average amount of hair on my chest. Neither hairy as an ape, nor smooth as a body builder. I've found that make this real nifty invention to prevents anyone from knowing how much hair you have there: a shirt. :lol

The only guys who'd care are the ones who run about shirtless. I'm not one of those guys.


----------



## Null (Nov 6, 2003)

I'm moderately hairy and hate it. I usually shave my chest and stomach area 3-4 times a week.


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

I don't understand why a man would shave anything but his face :no


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

Becky said:


> I don't understand why a man would shave anything but his face :no


Some of us inherited the super-caveman gene, but it's apparently gone out of style. :b


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Null said:


> I'm moderately hairy and hate it. I usually shave my chest and stomach area 3-4 times a week.


I don't even shave my face that often.

What about back hair? That sounds like a project that requires a partner or some highly impressive flexibility.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Becky said:


> I don't understand why a man would shave anything but his face :no





SilentLoner said:


> Gumaro said:
> 
> 
> > ^ because hair is disgusting
> ...





ShyFX said:


> :ditto
> 
> There's nothing sexier than chest hairs popping out the collar of your shirt.


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

UltraShy said:


> What about back hair? That sounds like a project that requires a partner or some highly impressive flexibility.


I have such flexibility! Though, I stopped shaving my unwanted hair when I realized that I wasn't going to be sleeping with anyone soon. Why bother? :stu


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Yeah, I shave it because it does look better, and it feels better too, like wearing shirts being all smooth and stuff. Also, you can see the definition of my muscles (main reason) much better, I'm not a hairy ape man type, but I'm not one of those hairless men either who struggle to grow chest hair.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

korey said:


> UltraShy said:
> 
> 
> > What about back hair? That sounds like a project that requires a partner or some highly impressive flexibility.
> ...


Do it for yourself, like seeing the separation of my muscles makes me feel better about myself. Sure, other people appreciating it is nice, but most people won't see me with my shirt off anyway.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

True, only people who see me with no shirt on are the people who post on the exercise board. I'm not one to take my shirt off and go for a walk. I'm not one to go for walk period! :lol


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

I occasionally shave my chest and stomach with a razor in the shower. Other times I can use an electric to keep it mostly neat(it's not as effective as the razor though). Like some others, I just keep my pubes and pits trimmed. Too much trouble to go bare in those areas.

Waxing is till the best way to go for chest shaving regardless. It's hurts every time, but I hear one gets used to it. Obviously a professional waxer will do a much better job than a home kit.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

The only thing I ever shave is my face and I'm rather lazy with doing that. I don't have to look clean and presentable at work so I only do it on average once a week. I have very little chest hair and my legs are only moderately hairy. I'm far from being sasquatch so I have no reason to shave anywhere else. And there's no way I'm taking a razor near the family jewels. :afr :fall


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

I shave mostly everything, except I trim my legs. I'm too lazy to shave those every day. I absolutely hate body hair. I really don't care if females don't like it. It's not like it matters anyway since I don't date.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Whoah, seems like none of us guys have girlfriends on here  Is Gumaru the only one?!?!


----------



## justlistening (Dec 4, 2006)

I don't mind the hair on my legs, but i do have a waxed @ssh*le.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

*Re: re: So about shaving my chest and stomach.*



justlistening said:


> I don't mind the hair on my legs, but i do have a waxed @ssh*le.


lol? waxed ***, nice!


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I once had a gf who had manly hairs on her chest, not many, but a few. It kinda grossed me out. :tiptoe Hmmmmmmm.......maybe a chromosonal test was in order?


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

That is understandable, not very feminine. It would be a turn off for me too.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

It helps with geting it clean down there.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: re: So about shaving my chest and stomach.*



justlistening said:


> I don't mind the hair on my legs, but i do have a waxed @ssh*le.


Oww! That would be a pain I could never imagine. Christ.
That would be like Spanish Inquisition torture.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: re: So about shaving my chest and stomach.*



Drella said:


> justlistening said:
> 
> 
> > I don't mind the hair on my legs, but i do have a waxed @ssh*le.
> ...


I just imagine someone trying to do that themself. :lol


----------



## justlistening (Dec 4, 2006)

If the start position you have in mind is me standing straight with my legs open while my back is facing a dressing mirror at a 1 meter distance, then the procedure is exactly how you imagine it.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

FairleighCalm said:


> I once had a gf who had manly hairs on her chest, not many, but a few. It kinda grossed me out. :tiptoe Hmmmmmmm.......maybe a chromosonal test was in order?


She should've shaved that sh*t. I think the cause of that is some women have more testosterone in their system. I saw a few women at work who had a lot of hair on their chest just like a man, a full on beard, REALLY hairy arms and legs like a wolf, the whole deal. 
I felt bad for them, but I didn't know how they could walk around like that. Maybe they just figured, **** it. If that was me, I'd seriously invest in laser hair removal. That or constantly shave like crazy. It would be an awful situation.


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

justlistening said:


> If the start position you have in mind is me standing straight with my legs open while my back is facing a dressing mirror at a 1 meter distance, then the procedure is exactly how you imagine it.


hmm, good strategy. It is hard to remove hair down there hehe.



FairleighCalm said:


> I once had a gf who had manly hairs on her chest, not many, but a few. It kinda grossed me out. :tiptoe Hmmmmmmm.......maybe a chromosonal test was in order?


I've saw a woman on television who had chest and nipple hair. She was better looking than me, had nicer breasts too. She chose not to shave anything though.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Bearded ladies are a turn-off - on the face guys :roll :lol


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Sonya99 wrote:


> I've saw a woman on television who had chest and nipple hair. She was better looking than me, had nicer breasts too. She chose not to shave anything though.


Well, I don't think you should sublimate your assets so easily!! My gf was a very attractive woman and was very well endowed. I actually showcased her breasts in my photography class. So funny!! But she was half Greek and half Sicilain, so I just figured she had an extra dose of testosterone or something. :con

*Strange Rel'n*, she was funny too. She knew she had this chest hair so to make up for it, she would act super feminine. When I was in the army I saw a woman with lots of facial hair. God that must be hard to deal with.


----------

